# [Pirate] Suis-je infecté?

## pknzeta

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs semaines, ma connexion internet marche de façon étrange, des fois il faut lui fiche des tartes pour qu'elle marche, (des tonnes de Serveur introuvable, délai d'attente dépassé, plein de coups de fils étranges qui se contentent de me faire poiroter, et j'en passe). Je suis peut être un peu parano, mais je veux en avoir le coeur net, suis-je infecté par un quelconque bidule?

Pourriez vous m'aider a le savoir, parce que je ne suis pas un grand génie de la sécurité informatique (ah bon?). et aimerais savoir quelques opérations de bases, histoire que la prochaine fois je réagisse un peu plus vite, et aussi savoir si je suis bon pour me retaper mon install.

Merci d'avance si un courageux veux bien m'aider.

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

t'as une box genre livebox, neufbox, ... ?

Si ton wifi est activé, quel chiffrement utilises-tu ?

----------

## pknzeta

neufbox, du genre qui date d'avant JC

pas de WiFi

Et pour donner un exemple, a peine j'ai posté ici, que je n'avais plus accés au forum (serveur introuvable).

j'ai réussi a revenir après un hard reset du routeur

----------

## kwenspc

Ça ressemble plus à une box et/ou ligne qui part en sucette.

----------

